# 2013 Chimp Challenge Discussion thread



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2013)

This is an informal thread to throw around the ideas being considered by the other team captains. Respond if you have any issues with the proposals.* I need your feedback please!*


Strong consideration for the CC to start on April 13th, 2013(prob @ Noon PST)
Contest will still be 10 days long
 There is talk of a handicapped points system similar to last year. Also talk of multiple classes(points race, growth, combination)
...More to come


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 20, 2013)

OK, been waiting for this.  Two months is good prep time.  
I've decided only to fold on occasions like this.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 20, 2013)

What's a handicapped points system?  And April 20th would be amazing IMO.  Count me in for all of my spare CPUs


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What's a handicapped points system?  And April 20th would be amazing IMO.  Count me in for all of my spare CPUs


It's a weighted points system that allows smaller teams to compete with the bigger teams. Still too early to elaborate on the structure.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm starting to line up some gear for my rigs for this year's challenge

I have some quick question(s)

Is a GTX 670 any good for F@H?

What kind of ppd can I get out of a pair of GTX 580's?

How much does the CPU matter? I may run the cards in either an FX-8150 rig and/or Phenom II 1045T rigs or would a Xeon hex core make a significant difference?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 21, 2013)

PPD will depend if the QRB is back, any news on that?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2013)

april 20th is my bday!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm starting to line up some gear for my rigs for this year's challenge
> 
> I have some quick question(s)
> 
> Is a GTX 670 any good for F@H?


Yes


Norton said:


> What kind of ppd can I get out of a pair of GTX 580's?


I don't know of anyone on our team using 580's, but my 560 Ti's get upwards of 28k PPD, so I'd think 40% more than that.?


Norton said:


> How much does the CPU matter? I may run the cards in either an FX-8150 rig and/or Phenom II 1045T rigs or would a Xeon hex core make a significant difference?


The short answer is no.  The 6xx series puts more load on the CPU than previous Nvidia cards, but it's still low in comparison to the ATI/AMD cards.  I'm running 3 of my cards right now on single core socket 939 systems.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 22, 2013)

My 580 getting 29k - 36k according to wu


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> My 580 getting 29k - 36k according to wu



Any idea how a 670 would perform compared to a 580?

Heat? Output?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2013)

Less heat and less output.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2013)

Would it be worth while to run a gtx 280? Also with Amd cards, how do they fair with a fast say 6 core cpu? 6850's and 7850's to be specific?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> Any idea how a 670 would perform compared to a 580?
> 
> Heat? Output?



You can compare the power usage in w1zzard's review of the GTX 670.  As for output, Stanford is working on getting more out of the Kepler's, so we should see PPD rise over time.  If the QRB's ever come back, the 580 is the way to go.  If heat and power usage are a major concern, the 670 is the way to go.


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Would it be worth while to run a gtx 280? Also with Amd cards, how do they fair with a fast say 6 core cpu? 6850's and 7850's to be specific?


We're only talking about 10 days, so yes, a GTX 280 is "worth it."  AMD GPU's need a core for each GPU.  Folding or crunching on the CPU's at the same time can be done but cores must be reserved for the GPU's or both PPD's will suffer.


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Mar 13, 2013)

yeah we are discussing things right now

we like to have votes this week and next on issues
15th (on date) 
17th on new team VGT
18th on format/formula

sorry if you had to wait bucknasty - seems some teams are a little slow in sign up

we still don't have TSC,OCAU (Ive PM'd Bosun at TSC) signed in
MPC out again


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks like a mid-April start date possibly...?? I will say that this years CC is lacking organization, but I will camp in the Captains thread and hopefully have some solid info this weekend.

*Edit: to be exact...April 13th (a Saturday), through April 22nd (a Monday). *


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 23, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for letting us know!  I'll certainly throw in everything I have spare


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Mar 24, 2013)

We need this hammered out this week

Im waiting for capts to make suggestions on format/formula
EVGA has offered thoughts/ideas already - including last years - a rerun(with tweaks)

Im still waiting for ADAK's new one
if you have ideas please propose them in the capt thread


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Mar 27, 2013)

Adak Proposal is in CC capt thread - looks like its the one were using

check in,chime in, inform your team


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1608494&high=Adak&mpage=1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 27, 2013)

So far...


Dates are set in stone now*(4/13/13 to 4/23/13)*
No Chimp names this year(whole team is in by default)
Below is an example of the handicap points race we will most likely use this year.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 27, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So far...
> 
> 
> Dates are set in stone now(4/13/13 to 4/23/13)
> ...



As far as I can see there is no example in your post. Anyway I'm away from my rigs (making money to future upgrades and to cover the high electricity cost due to the long European winter) so this year my contribution will be zero...sorry team.

Edit: Ahh, a hidden url


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 28, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So far...
> 
> 
> Dates are set in stone now*(4/13/13 to 4/23/13)*
> ...



I only stopped folding because im without own home atm but ive been busy and nearly ready ill be blagging my parents (  @ 36)  they are virus scanning , just bought a new physx card gtx460 2win  116 uk notes


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2013)

My folding rig should be ready by next Friday at the latest so count me in


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So far...
> 
> 
> Dates are set in stone now*(4/13/13 to 4/23/13)*
> ...



Sounds great--awesome! 

Depending on the weather, I may even be able to bring the GTX470s over to FAH--we'll see how hot it is by then.  No promises, but I'll do what I can


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 28, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So far...
> 
> 
> Dates are set in stone now*(4/13/13 to 4/23/13)*
> ...


Can I just ask is it better to start folding on that day or is it preferable to fold before , I will have to shut down after the chimp until ive a home hence its a score not ethical question


----------

